# IBS-D drugs and pregnancy: Safe?



## ANDREA37 (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi everyone. I had a c- section 8 months ago. It was my first baby. It wasn't until then that I decided to see a doctor about my IBS symptoms. Before that I just thought I had frequent lose stools. They seem to have gotten worse because now I have to take Immodiums every day. I am starting to feel anxious all the time. I don't know if it is due to the IBS or being a new mom, or both. I am wondering if I should ask my GI about an anti-anxiety or anti-deppresant, but I want to know if they are safe during pregnancy. I plan on having another baby within the next couple of years and I don't want to have to stop taking something that I have gotten dependent on. Are these drugs addictive? Are they safe during pregnancy? I am assuming Immodium is safe while being pregnant, if it isn't I might have to rethink having more kids! Does anyone out there have any experience or input on this?


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

Because my husband and I are trying to have babies, I've had to consider and ponder the same things you are. I've heard of women taking Immodium during pregnancy. You can look up any drug on www.webmd.com to see if you can take it while you are pregnant. As far as anti-anxiety drugs and anti-depressants, I think you can't take them. I know all of the ones I looked up, you can't! There might be some type of drug you can that I don't know about.Anyway, my experience with the above type of drugs is you do become chemically dependent on them, but you can slowly step off of them and stop taking them.So, I opted to help myself inside out so I don't have to take drugs. There's cognotive behavioral therapy you can do, hypnotherapy, and other types of therapy that will help you re-think how you react to life's issues. For me, the hypnotherapy works. It helps you learn how to control your digestive system with your mind and I find that I overall react to things better. Visit the Cognotive Behavioral Therapy portion on this bulletin board and you can read what other peoples' experiences with this is. Another thing to work on is diet. (I'm sure you've been told that already).Let us know how things go!














BTW- congratulations on your precious baby!


----------



## LolaBean (Nov 12, 2002)

My sister is trying to get pregnant and is on Paxil. Her doctor orginally told her that Prozac was the only anti-depressant/anxiety drug you could take and be pregnant but it made her really wiggy. She is back on a smaller dose of Paxil and the doctor said there should be no complications with the impending pregnancy. Any drug is not 100% that you will not have any birth defects or problems. And as far as it being addictive goes, you can become addicted to any drug even herbs but that doesn't mean you will. Maybe you should talk to a doctor about your concerns as I am sure they will direct you in the right way.


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi,I am currently 28-weeks pregnant and suffer from severe IBS-D. I went to a hi-risk OBGYN to discuss my particular situation before getting pregnant. The doc decided that pregnancy for me would be more risky and potentially harmful to the baby if I did not take my GI medications. I did reduce my medications as much as possible though.Currently, I take a low dose of a tricyclic antidepressant that causes constipation as a side effect called imipramine and also take immodium as needed. Most OBGYNS will tell you that immodium is fine to take during pregnancy, especially after trimester one. On the antidepressants, many of the SSRIs are considered category "B" and most docs will tell you that it is OK to take them if you need them. Unfortunately, SSRIs only made my D worse. For some reason, the effects of tricyclics have not been studied as extensively in pregnancy. But most research indicates that they are not harmful in pregnancy. In fact, americanbaby.com even classifies imipramine and elavil in their "safest medication" to take during pregnancy category. I suggest making an apointment with a hi-risk OBGYN to discuss your particular situation. Good luck!


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Elavil is not safe to take during pregnancy. It can cause birth defects. I was on Elavil when I was pregnant with my first son. I didn't know I was pregnant at the time, but as soon as I found out, I was taken off the Elavil immediately. My son is autistic. Whether it was due to the Elavil, I do not know. Just a word of caution...do not use Elavil. Find something else!!BTW, this was 9 years ago. They may know more about it now. Ask your doctor!


----------

